# Little Dilema



## dj722000 (Oct 29, 2008)

Somebody brought me a push mower to have engine redone. (Bent Crank)
I told them they would be better off purchasing a new motor or a new push mower. Even tried to sell them a used one to get through rest of season. This mower is only 6 months old, which is why they want to keep it.

I explained to them it would cost more for me to put a new crank in it then the mower would be worth. They didnt like the sound of that.

However, to help them out, (Not so much me, more them) I do have a engine laying around, same exact thing that just came in like a month ago with a bad piston and rings, therefore cylinder is shot. Pondering on this situation, I thought hey, I could pull the crank from that one and put into this one to get them back up and running for rest of season or rest of mowers life. I would definitely let them know this would be a one time deal to help keep prices a little low on there part in hopes that they return as a regular customer which I will explain to them.

Has anyone ever done something like this?

Let me know what you all think or how you would handle this situation.

Remember, im not a dealer, but do this on the side.


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Good morning.First thing I would do is see if the warranty would cover the repairs since it is only six months old.I just did the same repair on a Briggs 14 hp I/C motor that had a cracked piston and scored cylinder.I bought a used short block,new piston with rings,piston pin and gasket set.I took the crank and everything else from the damaged motor and put it into the good block.The tractor runs like new.


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

usmcgrunt said:


> Good morning.First thing I would do is see if the warranty would cover the repairs since it is only six months old.I just did the same repair on a Briggs 14 hp I/C motor that had a cracked piston and scored cylinder.I bought a used short block,new piston with rings,piston pin and gasket set.I took the crank and everything else from the damaged motor and put it into the good block.The tractor runs like new.


There is no such thing as warranty on a bent crankshaft. Manufacturer didn't go mowing over a stump or whatever other solid object they hit to bend the crank.

stick to defending the USA from ECs.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

dj722000 said:


> Has anyone ever done something like this?
> 
> Let me know what you all think or how you would handle this situation.
> 
> Remember, im not a dealer, but do this on the side.


I have swapped parts from a bad engine to make a good engine many times. You need to check the engine model and type number from each engine and then look up the parts to make sure they are the same. Crankshafts can differ in length, diameter, key way set up and blade mounting bolts. If both engines use the same part number crankshaft, then the swap should work out fine.


----------



## indypower (Apr 8, 2009)

I would think it would be easier & quicker to just put a new piston & rings in that engine rather then swpping the crank shaft


----------



## dj722000 (Oct 29, 2008)

indypower said:


> I would think it would be easier & quicker to just put a new piston & rings in that engine rather then swpping the crank shaft


 Unfortunately, like I said the cylinder is shot too, not just scratched, it was gouged. So I really didnt see a point. And I did exactly as 30yeartech said, looked everything up and a way I went. Runs beautiful. Almost good as new. I love the smell of a fresh rebuild when it warms up.

I wasnt even thinking of them not covering a bent crank. Thats pretty much a nobrainer. Apparently mine was out taking a break. LOL

So now I have them as a new customer.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

indypower said:


> I would think it would be easier & quicker to just put a new piston & rings in that engine rather then swpping the crank shaft


NO WAY! You don't have to pull the head, or piston when you change out a crank. I don't know how long it takes you to pull a flywheel off a crankshaft, but I can certainly pull the flywheel off in less time then it takes to yank the piston out and reinstall a new one, not to mention having to replace the head gasket and torque the head back down.


----------



## dj722000 (Oct 29, 2008)

30yearTech said:


> NO WAY! You don't have to pull the head, or piston when you change out a crank. I don't know how long it takes you to pull a flywheel off a crankshaft, but I can certainly pull the flywheel off in less time then it takes to yank the piston out and reinstall a new one, not to mention having to replace the head gasket and torque the head back down.


 I 100% agree.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

FYI...B&S used to provide a list of what WASN'T warranty on the backside of their warranty statement. First item NOT covered, "bent or broken shafts."


----------

